# Female betta in community tank?



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

As I look at all these bettas I can't help but think the females are so cute! I heard they're quite peaceful in communities. I've owned 3 females before but had to return 2 because they were so aggressive.. But I never tried one in a community tank.

I have a 10 Gallon with female guppies, and a couple male platies. Oh and a dojo loach which is going to my science teacher's 60 gallon gold fish tank eventually. Will my female betta be good in here or should I lay off? I know it's pretty much stocked to the brim already... which is why I'm iffy. And I don't want this new female to go killing all my lovely fish D:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think you could try it. Females can be as aggressive as males but I think it would be worth a try. Just keep a close eye on things and if there are any problems then you can take her out.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yep. It's worth a try.

One tip when buying your female: Get the smallest/youngest girl. They adjust better!


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Haha thanks guys! But... on second thought I think I'll hold off on the female betta because I just snuck in a male betta and that took a LOT of effort @[email protected]" Phew I hope my mom's not getting suspicious..


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Lol. Please, would they notice? Haha. Better to play it safe with the male though, good luck with him !!


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm more than happy with my male betta atm :] I'll wait a bit till I get that female (hehe)

My mom knows that all I have in the 10G are "boring" platies, guppies, and a dojo loach so she'll notice the betta. But I'm pretty sure I'll be able to convince her next time we drop by Petco! They have the cutest females! So small!!


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Lol, resist it! I mean, unless she lets you. Then girl, you go for it! Hahaha


----------

